
It takes 8 seconds for reddit.com to become interactive - vpner
https://imgur.com/a/Th9Q1sE
======
Gollapalli
Honestly, the new redesign is terrible in so many ways. Speed is one of them.
Another is the waste of screen space. Finally, the image driven format just
changes the whole dynamic of the site, from reading to scrolling. You can
still find quality discussion in the comments of some subreddits, but the way
users interact with the site is far more "instagramm-y" it used to be. The
site is, overall, less interesting, if more "engaging".

